# Wheel Vibration RS4's



## JT1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi
I have just had fitted a set of 19'' RS4's (offset 45) with dunlops to my TDI, but I am experiencing a slight vibration at 80mph and above. I have had a bit of a nightmare as the garage originaly fitted the wrong offset wheels a week ago and I had the same vibration only more violent at 70mph and above. They replaced them yesterday with what I thought was the correct offset size(45).Please help!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,try the search feature to find out all about the saggy seats.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome.

IF not happy with seats -- see dealer (its on warranty) & get it documented what ever he says (if they do nt fix it).

Doumentation may come in handy if it gets worse in future.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## JT1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I also looked at mt brother in laws TT last night anf his seat looks worse than mine. Pretty poor for a car thats 3 months old.


----------

